# Projector Fog Lights + 3000K HIDs



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

More pics + DIY to follow tomorrow

*SPECS:*
Headlights
TL Projectors
50W Morimoto Ballasts
4300K Phillips 85122+ Bulbs

Fog Lights
Blazer Projectors
35W Morimoto Ballasts
3000K Morimoto 800 Bulbs

Teaser:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

since you got the fogs your should do white and white. i have the ecs fogs and im running 8000k in both it looks god and lights everything up:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> since you got the fogs your should do white and white. i have the ecs fogs and im running 8000k in both it looks god and lights everything up:thumbup:


Sorry but you don't understand the object of HIDs do you? By running 8000K bulbs you are only putting out about 2400 lumens assuming you have 35W ballasts. On the other hand i am running 50W ballasts with 4300K bulbs which put out approx 4750 lumens. That is more than your fog lights and headlights combined. As for running white (or blue in your case) bulbs in the fog lights that is again against proper functionality.....running white bulbs will just increase your light output very close to the car and your pupils will dilate and you will actually be able to see LESS at further distances. And by using 3000K bulbs instead of 8000K ones i have increased visibility in adverse conditions (AKA snow/rain/fog etc) which is what fog lights are supposed to be used for. They aren't supposed to be used in anything other than rough road conditions. 

As for YOUR fog lights....you have reflector style headlights and by running HIDs in them you are SEVERELY blinding everyone on the road. They have wayyy more light shining up into people's eyes than if you installed HIDs in your stock headlights and should be taken out ASAP. :facepalm:

I researched for hundreds of hours before i got what i got and wanted the very best for functionality so before you start trying to tell me what i should do you should do a bunch of research for yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> And by using 3000K bulbs instead of 8000K ones i have increased visibility in adverse conditions (AKA snow/rain/fog etc) which is what fog lights are supposed to be used for. They aren't supposed to be used in anything other than rough road conditions.



i've heard that before, but realised its untrue when i noticed my friends new nissan uses fogs as DRL's. I not a set law (at least not in Canada) more of an opinion many drivers have

then again DRL laws in Canada are different than the US...many US cars are made in Canada (honda, suzuki, toyota, ford,gm and chrysler all mass produce vehicles from Ontario). Its common to get cars destined for the US to wind up in Canada, and fail DRL safety checks from the dealer. I think it was an issue at one point with cop cars. The ford crown victoria is canadian made, as is the chevrolet impala and the dodge charger. These three make up the majority of US/Canadian police cruisers, and police cruisers often end up being sold for fleets (rentals, taxi) without DRL's. Most chrysler vehichles can be re-programmed to have fog's used as DRL's, it is considered a legal option if the owner requests it.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

MechEngg, it's PA-GTI from HIDplanet. Can you send me the link to your photobucket for the retros? I just picked up another Jetta and want to get TL's in it pronto.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> MechEngg, it's PA-GTI from HIDplanet. Can you send me the link to your photobucket for the retros? I just picked up another Jetta and want to get TL's in it pronto.


Hey whats up? The steps and what i did are all located here with a bunch of pics:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Blazer-Projector-Foglights-into-a-MK4-Jetta
The link to my photobucket for all my pics (not just retros but all car pics) is here. Retro's should be on pages 2-4 i think or there abouts:
http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt134/MechEngg/

And as a warning its nearly impossible, remember to test fit with the shroud AND lense fully on before making anything permanent because you only have maybe 2mm between the shroud and the lenses and zero mm in the back between the rear housing and the battery. 

Good luck and let me know if you have any questions :thumbup:


----------



## nikmak (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great! I've always liked your car, seen it a bit on DD. 

Im looking to do a very similar setup in my mk3 this summer and was just wondering where you sourced the projectors from? local or online?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks 

pm me on DD or eurodrivers and i can help set something up for pretty cheap from the retrofit source. I have talked lots with the owner and he has started giving me tons of deals for me and if i want to set up a group buy or something he is willing to barter even further. So pm me and we can talk further because i don't know your DD name


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

how much did you pay for the blazers? And post shots of how they look on the car. What grills did you use or are the fogs in the headlight?


----------

